# Pasadena closing?



## teej (Feb 21, 2004)

I may be behind on this, but I just received an e-mail telling me that the Pasadena School will be closing in three weeks. 

Anyone out there that can verify this? 

Are the circumstances causing the closing known?

Thank you, your in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## True2Kenpo (Feb 22, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> I may be behind on this, but I just received an e-mail telling me that the Pasadena School will be closing in three weeks.
> 
> Anyone out there that can verify this?
> 
> ...



Fellow Kenpoists,

Good evening. You know I have thought about this current situation alot since I have gotten word that the Pasadena school will be closing.

I have also spoken with some people and one person in particular stated, "...well it is just a building."

But you know, it is not just a building. We all know and feel that it is so much more than that and means much more than that too so many people. 

To me it symbolizes a home for Kenpo and I would be willing to send a check for a small amount to Mr. Kongaika to help keep the Pasadena school alive.

However, I know it is going to take much more to make this happen, so I am asking if anyone else would be interested????

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 22, 2004)

KenpoNet has a larger active thread on this right now, including some of Mr. Kongalia's students??

 -Michael


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> I may be behind on this, but I just received an e-mail telling me that the Pasadena School will be closing in three weeks.
> 
> Anyone out there that can verify this?
> 
> ...


March 8th 2004 it is scheduled to close, I don't know why, and others are only speculating, but someone knows.   Could be something to do with 50 years in operation it has now become an historical landmark site in Pasadena.

Dark Lord


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes March 8th the Studio is closing.  However the Pick Seminar that was scheduled for the 19th and 20th will now be held in Los Angelos at Mr. Brian Hawkins School.  

On a personal note:   This is not directed at the Parkers.   I do NOT know everthing that is going on.  The people that are really responsible for this action should be ashamed and disavowed from Kenpo as well as Martial Arts forever.  It is a sad day for all true Kenpo artist.

I would like to say to Mr. Edmund Parker Jr. Thank You for all that you have done keep charging.  

Thanks 

Rick English


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Yes March 8th the Studio is closing.  However the Pick Seminar that was scheduled for the 19th and 20th will now be held in Los Angelos at Mr. Brian Hawkins School.
> 
> On a personal note:   This is not directed at the Parkers.   I do NOT know everthing that is going on.  The people that are really responsible for this action should be ashamed and disavowed from Kenpo as well as Martial Arts forever.  It is a sad day for all true Kenpo artist.
> 
> ...


I don't see what the big deal is. Its just a piece of real estate. There is no shame in moving. Could be the place just isn't big enough, and being about 30 to 40 years old maybe they could stand some modern comforts. Get over it. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> March 8th 2004 it is scheduled to close, I don't know why, and others are only speculating, but someone knows. Could be something to do with 50 years in operation it has now become an historical landmark site in Pasadena.
> 
> Dark Lord


 
DKL,

You last sentence states that: it is a landmark and in operation for the last 50 years and this is the reason why it is closing? 

What is your point?

Curious


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 24, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big deal is. Its just a piece of real estate. There is no shame in moving. Could be the place just isn't big enough, and being about 30 to 40 years old maybe they could stand some modern comforts. Get over it. :asian:
> Sean


 Nah Sean, you have not been there. Mr. Parker rebuilt it in the late 1980's due to a fire. Hardwood & vaulted ceilings, awesome training facility. It holds the hearts, sweat and blood of many of the Seniors. It symbolizes Mr. Parker, to those of us who knew him. "Getting over it" is somewhat disrespectful to my Seniors, and probably to yours also. No criticism, I am assuming you just don't know that.

 IT IS THE PHYSICAL REPRESENTATION OF THE IKKA. It is not the spiritual, as that is in the hearts, minds and spirit's of his students.

   Oss,
   -Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 24, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Nah Sean, you have not been there. Mr. Parker rebuilt it in the late 1980's due to a fire. Hardwood & vaulted ceilings, awesome training facility. It holds the hearts, sweat and blood of many of the Seniors. It symbolizes Mr. Parker, to those of us who knew him. "Getting over it" is somewhat disrespectful to my Seniors, and probably to yours also. No criticism, I am assuming you just don't know that.
> 
> IT IS THE PHYSICAL REPRESENTATION OF THE IKKA. It is not the spiritual, as that is in the hearts, minds and spirit's of his students.
> 
> ...




I agree just like the IKKA is the trunk of the American Kenpo Tree the Pasadena Headquarters are the the Roots of that tree.  Call me sentamental but If you can't understand that then maybe you need to work on the history of American Kenpo a little more.

Respectfully 

Rick


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 24, 2004)

The Kenpo school where I earned all of my rank closed due to a fire at the end of 1994 after nearly 30 years of operation.  It was a sad day for my little Kenpo family.  We felt a tremendous sense of shock and loss (and many of us still do to this day).  

Many of us have continued our Kenpo studies and many of us have gone on to other pursuits.  But, we still keep in touch and a core group still gets together regularly to work out or to party. The good friends and good memories will keep us together for the rest of our lives.  

I am sure the Pasadena crew feels that same shock and loss.  I am also sure that your close friendships within the school, strong relationships with other EPAK practitioners, and the availability of other good EPAK instruction in the Pasadena area will enable you to make the best of this unfortunate situation.


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2004)

I have only been to the Pasadena school a few times myself. But going there I felt a sense of history. Like I could imagine all the students before, working out, learning...listening to Mr Parker. was it real?...no...but I felt it nonetheless...and it will be sad to see it closed. Perhaps like when they tore down the Boston Garden. Sure it was only real estate, but.....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Nah Sean, you have not been there. Mr. Parker rebuilt it in the late 1980's due to a fire. Hardwood & vaulted ceilings, awesome training facility. It holds the hearts, sweat and blood of many of the Seniors. It symbolizes Mr. Parker, to those of us who knew him. "Getting over it" is somewhat disrespectful to my Seniors, and probably to yours also. No criticism, I am assuming you just don't know that.
> 
> IT IS THE PHYSICAL REPRESENTATION OF THE IKKA. It is not the spiritual, as that is in the hearts, minds and spirit's of his students.
> 
> ...


I've been there so there went your whole theory. I'm sure my instructor has not lost any sleep on the issue either. Last time I checked, Kenpo was about the practitioners. I say again, get over it. Those who feel direspected are looking to feel disrespected.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I agree just like the IKKA is the trunk of the American Kenpo Tree the Pasadena Headquarters are the the Roots of that tree.  Call me sentamental but If you can't understand that then maybe you need to work on the history of American Kenpo a little more.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> Rick


That school isn't the root of anything. Its just a building. The teachers and practitioners are the history. Trust me you won't feel a thing. :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 24, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> That school isn't the root of anything. Its just a building. The teachers and practitioners are the history. Trust me you won't feel a thing. :asian:


 I know for a fact some of them do feel something.  So I don't think I will trust you.  The rest I am PM'ing to you as it does not belong on the open forum.

 -Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 24, 2004)

I really try to remain neutral if not positive in all of my post.  I have never attacked someone personally in a forum.  But there is an exception to every rule.  TOD is just rude!  I know he wouldn't be that rude to his seniors especially to their face.  If this were old school Kenpo, Mr. Parker would have sent down someone like Trejo or Pick to handle a JA like this.  This will be the first and only time I even acknowledge him.  I apologize to the rest of the Kenpo community.  

TOD your signature line says it best the trash heap has spoken.  I would just like to say that it is just a little bit more of a sad day because I have lost respect for you and you represent a lot of people (Kenpo 2000) when you speak   I though Martial Arts taught us to be humble I guess the lesson here is that we never quit learning.

TOD and the rest of the Kenpo community
Have a great Kenpo Day
Respectfully (except for TOD)
Rick Wade


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I really try to remain neutral if not positive in all of my post.  I have never attacked someone personally in a forum.  But there is an exception to every rule.  TOD is just rude!  I know he wouldn't be that rude to his seniors especially to their face.  If this were old school Kenpo, Mr. Parker would have sent down someone like Trejo or Pick to handle a JA like this.  This will be the first and only time I even acknowledge him.  I apologize to the rest of the Kenpo community.
> 
> TOD your signature line says it best the trash heap has spoken.  I would just like to say that it is just a little bit more of a sad day because I have lost respect for you and you represent a lot of people (Kenpo 2000) when you speak   I though Martial Arts taught us to be humble I guess the lesson here is that we never quit learning.
> 
> ...


You suggest that the people responsible for closing the School down and should be disavowed of kenpo, and your calling me disrespectfull? You don't even know why, yet you have decided they are losers? That's mighty humble of you. I see you also miss the thuggery that has occured in the past. Welcome to the 21st century.
Sean


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 24, 2004)

Sean:  Jeez dude, who peed in your cornflakes! :xtrmshock


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 24, 2004)

It might be "just a building" to some, but it is also the "home of memories" to many others.

Have you, as an adult, ever returned to a childhood place that you loved, perhaps like grandpa's farm? Or walked in the summertime the empty halls of an elementary school you used to attend?  How about that home where you grew up before moving away?  Perhaps that old swimming hole about two miles away that you and your buddies used to play?  Maybe that nook where you had your first kiss with your boy/girlfriend?  Maybe returned to a place that held some significance 15-20 years ago?

It might be just a place--but its the memories of things that happened there, of people who went there, and what it represented.  

That is why Pasadena matters.

For those who fail to keep track of "history" will be bound to forget and the significance goes away, leaving one sometimes feeling less attachment or allegiance.

Does history have a place?  Yes, it does.  Is it worth it?  Only if we cherish history enough to make it worth it.

That is why there are different places all over the world kept as a memory to something.  Humans generally do not want to forget.

Shouldn't the American Kenpo community treasure having a place where much of its beginnings started, where many seniors trained, where memories and stories happened?

- Ceicei


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 24, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> DKL,
> 
> You last sentence states that: it is a landmark and in operation for the last 50 years and this is the reason why it is closing?
> 
> ...


Did you bother to read, COULD BE, Cheese and Friggin Rice, I have no idea why it's closing.

Dark Lord


----------



## JD_Nelson (Feb 24, 2004)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Sean:  Jeez dude, who peed in your cornflakes! :xtrmshock




Complete agreement with you OFK.  

TOD,  Man I hope things are going well for you.  No matter how you feel about the building, your attitude shows much more disrespect than dissing a building.   

Salute,

JD


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Did you bother to read, COULD BE, Cheese and Friggin Rice, I have no idea why it's closing.
> 
> Dark Lord


Sir, did you bother to read my questions and your original statement?

You may know what you wanted to write or say, yet, it came across that it was closing because it was a historic place. This makes no sense. I was asking for clarification. 

Maybe you step back and take a deep deep breath, and read what you iriginally wrote, and then my questions, and try to approach this like an adult. Can you do this?

I know you say you have no idea on why it is closing, yet why make the implication on the fact that it is closing because it is an old landmark?

Still curious, if you can react in simple friendly manner and reply to my simple question in an adult manner.

Thank You


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Did you bother to read, COULD BE, Cheese and Friggin Rice, I have no idea why it's closing.
> 
> Dark Lord




*Does anyone know WHY?*


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 24, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Sir, did you bother to read my questions and your original statement?
> 
> You may know what you wanted to write or say, yet, it came across that it was closing because it was a historic place. This makes no sense. I was asking for clarification.
> 
> ...


Once again, you're reading much more into the post than you should be, I can't even begin to think why, it's conjecture and speculation on my part as I mentioned before <   March 8th 2004 it is scheduled to close, I don't know why, and others are only speculating, but someone knows. Could be something to do with 50 years in operation it has now become an historical landmark site in Pasadena.   >   nothing more.   I simply put the information that was public domain on Kenponet and my own thoughts from talking to some of the people there at the studio.


     Dark Lord


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 24, 2004)

JD_Nelson said:
			
		

> Complete agreement with you OFK.
> 
> TOD, Man I hope things are going well for you. No matter how you feel about the building, your attitude shows much more disrespect than dissing a building.
> 
> ...


No, we should all get together to buy a window for Sean's stomach.    His head is so far up his butt he needs it to see now.   Or, if he's already got that apparatus, some Windex and paper towels so his vision isn't skewed as much.

Dark Lord


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

JD_Nelson said:
			
		

> Complete agreement with you OFK.
> 
> TOD,  Man I hope things are going well for you.  No matter how you feel about the building, your attitude shows much more disrespect than dissing a building.
> 
> ...


So I guess we should disavow anyone involved in the selling of the building from Kenpo. Maybe we should send Mr. Pick and Mr.Trejo to beat them up. There I said it. Am I a true kenpoist now? You guys are really something else.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> No, we should all get together to buy a window for Sean's stomach.    His head is so far up his butt he needs it to see now.   Or, if he's already got that apparatus, some Windex and paper towels so his vision isn't skewed as much.
> 
> Dark Lord


Miscreant.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 24, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Miscreant.


Main Entry: *1mis·cre·ant*


Pronunciation: 'mis-krE-&nt
Function: _adjective_
Etymology: Middle English _miscreaunt, _from Middle French _mescreant, _present participle of _mescroire _to disbelieve, from _mes- + croire _to believe, from Latin _credere_ -- more at [size=-1]CREED[/size]
*1* *: [size=-1]UNBELIEVING[/size], [size=-1]HERETICAL[/size]*
*2* *: [size=-1]DEPRAVED[/size], [size=-1]VILLAINOUS[/size]*

*and proud of it*

*Dark Lord*


----------



## JD_Nelson (Feb 24, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> So I guess we should disavow anyone involved in the selling of the building from Kenpo. Maybe we should send Mr. Pick and Mr.Trejo to beat them up. There I said it. Am I a true kenpoist now? You guys are really something else.
> Sean




Dude pull your head out.  NOT what I was suggesting by the slightest.  You are more than welcome to post complaints and dislikes.  But, you do me and my kenpo brothers an injustice when you show utter lack of respect.

Salute,

JD


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

JD_Nelson said:
			
		

> Dude pull your head out.  NOT what I was suggesting by the slightest.  You are more than welcome to post complaints and dislikes.  But, you do me and my kenpo brothers an injustice when you show utter lack of respect.
> 
> Salute,
> 
> JD


Others have said it, and you let it fly; so, what gives?


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 24, 2004)

MartialTalk's fundamental tenet is "Friendly discussion about the Martial Arts."

  Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

 Thanks,
  --Michael Billings
 --MT Moderator--


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 25, 2004)

Fellas:

I'm sure this is not what SGM Parker would expect from all his students, yes his students, whether you learned from him or not, at least your instructor's instructor probably did at one point.

If the Pasadena school is to be considered a landmark, then hopefully it would remain in tact as a museum of the history of American Kenpo.  Hey if any of you are close to Pasadena, why not take the opportunity to run down while they are still open, and take some digital stills of the building inside and out.  That way you retain a little piece of history for yourselves.

Only a select few will know why they are closing it's doors, and so why even speculate as to why it's happening.  Be happy you can be part of the American Kenpo family.

This coming from a non-American Kenpo practitioner, but Kempo person all the same :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2004)

Pacificshore said:
			
		

> Fellas:
> 
> I'm sure this is not what SGM Parker would expect from all his students, yes his students, whether you learned from him or not, at least your instructor's instructor probably did at one point.
> 
> ...


Provided the city of pasadena has not marked the bldg for condemnation for being to old, I propose a kenpo practitioner buy the bldg and run classes.
Sean


----------



## JD_Nelson (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you like historical landmarks?
Is your view developed from a distaste of the seniors?
Can you be objective?
Kansas boy here has not had a chance to see the school.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2004)

JD_Nelson said:
			
		

> Do you like historical landmarks?
> Is your view developed from a distaste of the seniors?
> Can you be objective?
> Kansas boy here has not had a chance to see the school.


Sure I like landmarks, but the bldg is privatly owned and those people have every right to do what they want. Sure I think some seniors are out of line, but you would think if they thought it was important enough, they would purchase the property; however, my feelings for the seniors have nothing to do with this issue. I think I'm about the only one who is being objective; because, I sense that the owner's rights are considered moot by non-objective kenpoists. We still don't know what is happening and why. Perhaps the owners have not been given a choice on the issue. Lets just hide and watch, hmmmm?
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2004)

Guys...we realize this is a subject that hits close for alot of you.

Discuss it, debate it all you wish.

Just lose the personal shots and attacks.

K?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Guys...we realize this is a subject that hits close for alot of you.
> 
> Discuss it, debate it all you wish.
> 
> ...


certainly!


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 25, 2004)

The IKKA is involved with some legal problems from the previous owner to EP Jr.  Mr. Parker's lawyers advised him to shut down operations until everything could be worked out.  I saw this on CANAM website and I know just a very little bit of the whole situation.  Pasadena Studio is not going to become a landmark.  It is not in financial problem.  Just some minor legal problem I do not have the whole story that is what I read and what has been told to me by several sources.  

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> The IKKA is involved with some legal problems from the previous owner to EP Jr.  Mr. Parker's lawyers advised him to shut down operations until everything could be worked out.  I saw this on CANAM website and I know just a very little bit of the whole situation.  Pasadena Studio is not going to become a landmark.  It is not in financial problem.  Just some minor legal problem I do not have the whole story that is what I read and what has been told to me by several sources.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick


You see? A little information defused the whole situation.
Sean


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 25, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Ed Jr. I had a very good conversation about some future projects and joint ventures. At the end we discussed what is happening with Pasadena. There are many factors which people arent privy to. The bottom line is that *the final chapter of the Pasadena school hasnt been written yet.*

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance
 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Provided the city of pasadena has not marked the bldg for condemnation for being to old, Sean



Don't think this would be a problem since the building is only about 16 years old!

 :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Don't think this would be a problem since the building is only about 16 years old!
> 
> :asian:


 GD7,
Thank you, I was not aware of the fire or the reasons for the fire until this morning. I was under the impression it was the original bldg. 
Sean


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 26, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> The bottom line is that *the final chapter of the Pasadena school hasnt been written yet.*



what does it mean????

it means

a- Everything is on the table and still negotiate
b-Only shut down temporary and re-open a few months later
c-shut down completely and have *another* Pasadena school at else where

which one???


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> GD7,
> Thank you, I was not aware of the fire or the reasons for the fire until this morning. I was under the impression it was the original bldg.
> Sean



*It "IS" the original building.*:uhyeah: 


 :asian:


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 26, 2004)

"GD7,
Thank you, I was not aware of the fire or the reasons for the fire until this morning. I was under the impression it was the original bldg. 
Sean"

  If ya hadn't been so busy dissagreeing with everyone you would have notice Mr. Billings post from two days ago stated it had been rebuilt in the late 80's.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> what does it mean????
> it means:
> a- Everything is on the table and still negotiate
> b-Only shut down temporary and re-open a few months later
> ...



No one knows yet..... just have to wait and see what shakes out!   That's what it means.

:asian:


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 26, 2004)

"It IS the original building. "

Not much of it is original.  I remember very little of the original building still standing when it burned.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Don't think this would be a problem since the building is only about 16 years old!
> 
> :asian:


so its the original bldg and its only sixteen years old? I was under the impression it was Mr. Parkers original pasadena school. Why are we arguing about a school that is only sixteen years old?
Sean


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> So it's the original bldg and its only sixteen years old?
> 
> I was under the impression it was Mr. Parkers original pasadena school.
> 
> ...



*Sean, as Mr. Billings stated early in this thread....  This is the location and original building of the Ed Parker Pasadena Studio on Walnut St.

However, there was a fire here that destroyed much of the building and contents including many old films and documents.

Mr. Parker did have it rebuilt about 16 years ago (thus the reference).

So, it still is THE location of the genesis of our Art.  Lots of history here regardless of the rebuilding*

 :asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> No one knows yet..... just have to wait and see what shakes out!   That's what it means.
> 
> :asian:



If you or anybody have more information about this school, please keep us informed.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *Sean, as Mr. Billings stated early in this thread....  This is the location and original building of the Ed Parker Pasadena Studio on Walnut St.
> 
> However, there was a fire here that destroyed much of the building and contents including many old films and documents.
> 
> ...


Thats cool, like I said I was told the whole story this morning.
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2004)

Folks it is/was in southern Calif. Nothing there stays up over 50 years. they tear down everything and rebuild every 30 years or so. What isn't torn down burns,or gets taken out by flood, or earth quake. 
It is sad that the place that American Kenpo called home for so many years will no longer be there. It would have been great if the Kenpo community could have purchased the building and made it a museum with memoriblia(sp) all over the place


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 27, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Folks it is/was in southern Calif. Nothing there stays up over 50 years. they tear down everything and rebuild every 30 years or so. What isn't torn down burns,or gets taken out by flood, or earth quake.
> It is sad that the place that American Kenpo called home for so many years will no longer be there. It would have been great if the Kenpo community could have purchased the building and made it a museum with memoriblia(sp) all over the place


Boy are you in for some harrassment(ha ha). :asian: 
Sean


----------



## cdhall (Feb 27, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I know for a fact some of them do feel something. So I don't think I will trust you. The rest I am PM'ing to you as it does not belong on the open forum.
> 
> -Michael


You know... I'm not on MT much anymore and I don't really miss reading TOD's posts, but:
1. I was very sad to miss the Homecoming camp;
2. I wish I could have been to/worked out in the Pasadena studio, I can't possibly get there in 3 weeks at this point;
3. I think much of what Touch of Death has to say does not belong on the open forum. But now that there are reputation points in this software upgrade I'll check back to see how it works out.


----------



## cdhall (Feb 27, 2004)

OK, I spouted off at the end of page 1, not at the end of the thread on page 4.
I have read the rest of the thread. It is a sad thing that the Pasadena school may close IMHO.


----------



## Mr. Grimm (Mar 2, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> That school isn't the root of anything. Its just a building. The teachers and practitioners are the history. Trust me you won't feel a thing. :asian:


 I agree some of the greatest lessons were taught in peoples back yards and in the back of run down buildings and restaurants.  To bad it couldnt be made into a museum.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Mr. Grimm said:
			
		

> I agree some of the greatest lessons were taught in peoples back yards and in the back of run down buildings and restaurants.  To bad it couldnt be made into a museum.



Who said it won't..........   It ain't over till it's over.

 :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Mar 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Who said it won't.......... It ain't over till it's over.
> 
> :asian:


I think it is over now.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 29, 2004)

I think it is more than just a building. I think it is our history, it is where this all started. I wish I was there in the begning but I wasn't, I did not start until after the death of Mr. Parker. But I still feel very close to the history, and even thow the school is closing we should all still remember where this all came from. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 29, 2004)

For those that never got to see the outside........then a couple on the inside front and inside towards the back.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 29, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Blindside (Mar 29, 2004)

When I look at those pictures, I don't look at the walls or ceiling, I look at the kenpoists on the floor.  Those are the guys I care about, the guys I want to train with, the building is just protection from the elements.

But thank you for the pics Mr. C.

Lamont


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 1, 2004)

Ed Parker's Karate Studio in Pasadena holds a lot of memories for me and many other people in Kenpo. I know that it's only a piece of property Sean, but that doesn't change what it represents for so many people. For some of us it's a Kenpo monument, for others it has very true emotional value. For instance, I met my wife there.

Many people concentrate on the negative elements of life, and the immediate impact that death can have on a person, place, or thing. I think that there is a time and a place for everything. It might be the Walnut Studio's time this time.

It would be intelligent to realize that we are all born with the same apparent end in store for us. We are all going to eventually die. Likewise, everything we make has a lifetime of it's own as well. Do we celebrate someone's life after they pass, and hold their memory in high regard or do we mourn their loss in misery for the rest of our lives and loose ourselves in the process?

Kenpo is alive and well (in every corner of the world) and the studio has served it's purpose. It even outlived our founder. I can accept that it might close permanently, but I will never forget anything that it gave me. My friends, my family, my lifestyle and my identity were all forged in one way shape or form by that school, and in a sense so was everyone else's life that frequent's these boards. Think about that a little Sean, and stop being such a butthead!
:asian:


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Apr 2, 2004)

Gentlemen and Ladies of the Kenpo forum and community,

While I do not practiced the art of american Kenpo nor any art pertaining to Ed Parker.   If the Pasadena School represent more than just a building.  Why can't student or former students make the efforts to save this Martial Art Landmark ?

More than often, I would see community gather together fight againt any landmark building about to be turned down by developers.  If I am out of line with this question, I apologized in advance.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 2, 2004)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Gentlemen and Ladies of the Kenpo forum and community,
> 
> While I do not practiced the art of american Kenpo nor any art pertaining to Ed Parker. If the Pasadena School represent more than just a building. Why can't student or former students make the efforts to save this Martial Art Landmark ?
> 
> More than often, I would see community gather together fight againt any landmark building about to be turned down by developers. If I am out of line with this question, I apologized in advance.


 Welcome to the Kenpo Threads.  No sir, you are not out of line.  This was brought up earlier in the thread.  The problem is nobody on this board knows what is happening to the school.  If they do, they have been asked not to discuss it or are choosing not to.  We just plain don't know what the status is, other than the IKKA organization, headquartered there, is going through some major upheaval and reorganization.  As a result the school doors were recently closed.  We don't actually have any factual data, other than this.  The rest is pure speculation.

 -Michael


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Apr 2, 2004)

Thank you for the Response Mr. Billing.   Hopefully the future of the EPAK building will remained forever.   They should turn this place into a museum.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 2, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Kenpo Threads. No sir, you are not out of line. This was brought up earlier in the thread. The problem is nobody on this board knows what is happening to the school. If they do, they have been asked not to discuss it or are choosing not to. We just plain don't know what the status is, other than the IKKA organization, headquartered there, is going through some major upheaval and reorganization. As a result the school doors were recently closed. We don't actually have any factual data, other than this. The rest is pure speculation.
> 
> -Michael


As of a few days prior to my last post, I am in possession of many credible facts about the Pasadena studio because Mr. Conatser encouraged me to check out an idea I had to preserve the studio.

Unfortunately by the time I checked out my idea the studio was no longer available. It is too late barring some Miracle.

I am very upset that Mr. C threw cold water on so many comments here on MT because it was partly in deference to him that I waited so long to see what "was going to happen."

I think I have a plan to keep the studio functioning as a Martial Arts studio and it is a good plan. I have financial backers but it is all too late because I, in fact several of us I think (without going back to look), were told not to worry about what would happen. That things were in the works. That it ain't over 'til it's over.

Well I'm afraid it is over and I feel very bad because I think I could have saved the place IF there were enough people in the world willing to visit the studio for 1 last class. I also had a plan to preserver Mr. Parker's memory and legacy in a unique and permanent way. All for naught it seems.

If anyone is interested in what I know, I will check further into what I can divulge publically. Feel free to email me.

If you would be willing to spend money to attend something similar to the Homecoming Camp that occurred last year, feel free to speak up here. Maybe I should do a poll. I'll go confirm that it is too late though before I throw anymore gas on this Kenpo fire. I am not trying to start anything or pick on Mr. C unduly. But I think I could have "saved" the studio and I wish I had not missed that opportunity.

Make no mistake, I think I could have called earlier to check it out but I did not so it is purely my misfortune. But it is still sad. I called several times over a period of several years about taking 1 class there should I make it out and now it is too late.

So I'll go make some wine with these grapes even it does turn out to be sour.

Please don't flame me. At least not on the board. PM or email me and I may be able to either elaborate or start some new thread and/or poll. I'm very upset about this whole thing.

Especially after being at Mr. Duffy's Homecoming Camp in 1994 which some of you have glimpsed via the "Homecoming Video" that was for sale for several years.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 2, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Ed Parker's Karate Studio in Pasadena holds a lot of memories for me and many other people in Kenpo. I know that it's only a piece of property Sean, but that doesn't change what it represents for so many people. For some of us it's a Kenpo monument, for others it has very true emotional value. For instance, I met my wife there.
> 
> Many people concentrate on the negative elements of life, and the immediate impact that death can have on a person, place, or thing. I think that there is a time and a place for everything. It might be the Walnut Studio's time this time.
> 
> ...



Good Post Billy!
 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> I am in possession of many credible facts about the Pasadena studio because Mr. Conatser encouraged me to check out an idea I had to preserve the studio.



Yes, I told you to call for yourself. 



			
				cdhall said:
			
		

> I am very upset that Mr. C threw cold water on so many comments here on MT because it was partly in deference to him that I waited so long to see what "was going to happen, but it is all too late because I, in fact several of us *think* that we were told not to worry about what would happen, *and* that things were in the works, *and* that it ain't over 'till it's over...."



Hold on now Cowboy......... I didn't throw any "cold water" on anything! I just stated that there were legal issues going on that needed to be settled and once those were addressed by the appropriate parties then .... who knows, anything could have happened ...... no one knew, and I certainly didn't tell anyone not to check things out on their own, in FACT, I told *YOU DOUG* to call!!!!! (see first line)! 



			
				cdhall said:
			
		

> I am not trying to start anything or pick on Mr. C unduly, *but* I *think* I could have "*saved*" the studio and I wish I had not missed that opportunity, but I *think* I have a plan to keep the studio functioning, and it is a good plan, and I have financial backers and well I'm afraid it is over, and I feel very bad because I *think* I could have saved the place *IF* there were _*"enough people in the world willing to visit the studio for 1 last class"*_, *and* I also had a plan to preserver Mr. Parker's memory *and* legacy in a unique *and* permanent way, *but* all for naught it seems.
> 
> Make no mistake, I *think* I could have called earlier to check it out *but* I did not so it is purely my misfortune. *But* it is still sad. I called several times over a period of several years about taking 1 class there should I make it out and now it is too late.



Ya know........ if it weren't for all the If's, and's, but's, & "thinks".... you might have a legitimate point!!



			
				cdhall said:
			
		

> So I'll go make some wine with these grapes even it does turn out to be sour.



Would you like me to send some cheese over as well to go with that, (even if it is a bit moldy)??



			
				cdhall said:
			
		

> Please don't flame me. At least not on the board. PM or email me and I may be able to either elaborate or start some new thread and/or poll. I'm very upset about this whole thing.



Oh.... ok no public flames, but it's ok to "privately" express myself to you, while you do as you have done publicly..... well to that I say, "What ever the attitude so the response".... pal.

Hmmmmm a poll.............good idea.... Let's see....... True or False..... "How The GoldenDragon destroyed the Pasadena Studio single handedly on MT while CD Hall stood by and watched" .......   Hey.... that might be a real productive poll..... whada think?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yes, I told you to call for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr C:

I didn;t know you had that much power. I do have a sea that needs parting if you get a moment. 

Hoping that this volley hasn't produced too much bad blood to keep good minds from thinking together, I would be interested in seeing some options explored, as well as signing up for even more than one class to help provide the cash injection necessary to save a landmark, if it's still saveable.  Don't be shy, CD...post it where we can see it, and brainstorm on the thing!

Namaste!

Dr. Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Mr C:
> I didn;t know you had that much power. I do have a sea that needs parting if you get a moment.



Well it's a little known fact ........ but my very close friends do call me Moses.
:uhyeah: 



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Hoping that this volley hasn't produced too much bad blood to keep good minds from thinking together, I would be interested in seeing some options explored, as well as signing up for even more than one class to help provide the cash injection necessary to save a landmark, if it's still saveable.  Don't be shy, CD...post it where we can see it, and brainstorm on the thing!
> Namaste!  Dr. Dave



I and all Kenpoists feel the same way I'm sure.  However, due to circumstances beyond our control, I don't believe the Pasadena Studio will be operable as a Kenpo studio (at least not for a while), possibly in the futue the circumstances will change but for now, we will have to live with whatever the outcome is that the family decides upon.  Many, many had input, but nothing viable was achievable.  

Memories will have to do for the time being.

 :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well it's a little known fact ........ but my very close friends do call me Moses.
> :uhyeah:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 4, 2004)

I have not received any email that anyone replied to my post after Mr. C. complimented Billy but in order to keep it polite I'll list out the bullets of what I still "think" and what I know now

1. I thought I waited too long to contact the IKKA/Mrs. Parker directly out of deference to what I thought Mr. C. must have been planning based on his posts
2. Mr. C. did tell me to contact them directly and I finally did
3. In one day I confirmed that I got in touch with them as the lease was going out for signing
4. I have since confirmed with the realtor that the studio was contacted by more than one black belt about renting it but that the owner didn't want to rent it out as a martial arts studio
5. I  had a plan to use the Pasadena studio for "camps" not ongoing classes. Despite what the Realtor says now, I "still think" I could have gotten permission for my idea although I will never know because I may always be suspicious of what the realtor tells me
6. My plan included establishing a Permanent Endowed Scholarship for Mr. Parker at BYU using some of the funds I could generate from the studio, I did relay this idea toward, but not directly to the IKKA last year prior to the "Homecoming Camp." My history with Mr. Parker, Jr. made me believe that it would be a waste of time to try to do something like this with his assistance. I do know exactly how to do it, it was not hard to find out
7. I thought it was plain that I did not blame Mr. C for stopping me from doing anything, I was just upset that a) he seemed to be throwing cold water on the idea of someone "stepping in" and that b) he encouraged me to call too late. Emotional reaction. I'm human, sorry. I was upset. As we can see, there are plenty of people on MT who had the opposite reaction and could not care less that the studio was closing. They also took heat for their position.
8. I come from a studio/organization where you are trained to accept what you are told and defer to your elders/instructors. Mr. C was part of this organization before I was but left before I got there. I am looking forward to the day when My instructor and my seniors in my Kenpo organization are just people who got there before you and are trying to help you along rather than people who you need to worship and beg permission to eat when you are in their company. This culture played a large role in my decision to "wait" when I thought better of it. I am glad to say that this is less the case now than it was in years past and I can see the day coming soon when this will be the situation I'm in.  I think Bruce Lee said that he himself could not teach you anything he could only show you a better way or something like that.

So I apologize to Mr. C if all the "I thinks" and "I hopes" were not enough to make it plain that I was not holding him responsible for my actions. As some of you know, I really prefer the "friendly discussion" theme be adhered to here on MT.

And again I'm very sad to see the Pasadena studio die. I have it on good authority that Kenpo or any Martial Art will not be taught there for the next 5-10 years.

Also, my idea for a Poll had nothing to do with Mr. C. being a prophet or a deity, but I wondered if I was the only person on earth who spend $300-$500 for a chance to train in the Pasadena studio with at least one legendary instructor at least once, or maybe even Only once, before the studio closed.

So that is about all I know. The lease is signed. Subletting for twice the rent is not attractive to the new tennant. The owner won't let anyone teach martial arts in there anyway. I'm disappointed that I was so demure about deciding what I could do to preserve the Pasadena studio.

I apologize for coming off as such a butt-head even if it was not my intention. I know I didn't come off very Christ-like spouting off like that but it is an emotional issue which is only made worse by people claiming that is not or should not be.

I won't go post that poll by the way because the issue is a dead horse.

But maybe I'll build my studio in Texas to the same specifications as the Pasadena studio... Hmmm. There's a thought. I wonder if the plans are available? It probably doesn't make any difference. That would be morbid.

I should stop thinking out loud on the internet. This may be the equivalent of horsing around on live TV off camera because you think your microphone is not on. 
:O


----------

